# spooling up a couple 4/0 wides...opinions wanted



## saltbranch (Apr 6, 2012)

I just got a couple 4/0 wides off FB. Got em cleaned up and ready for the surf. So whats the recommendations for size/length of braid and recommendation for the top shot, size/length/construction? What would you do?
I am thinking 50lb braid with 2-300yd 80lb mono.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I have two with 300 yards 65lb braid then filled up with 40lb big game mainline and replace that mono frequently to keep it fresh. Might have used 50lb braid on one of them, been a long time since I've replaced any of the braid on those reels. 3rd one I have is just straight 40lb big game. Keeping the drag at 15lbs pull I've never had an issue on one of these.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I recommended and tried all braid and it didn't work because I cast my rods. Reeling in heavy baits and larger fish make the braid dig in its self while reeling in and when you go to cast it the backlashes will be prevalent when the line try's to jerk out in those spots. I'm going to half 50 braid and half 50 mono. That's as big of mono that I can cast and get any kind of distance, Im getting old. I use 4/0 HLW's on old yellow 13' Fenwicks. Some think differently but the 50 mono is probably all those reels and the rods you're using will handle with out tearing something up.


----------



## alka144 (May 4, 2010)

I run 500 yards of 80 lb solidcore braid with a 60lb Sufix Superior topshot. Killer setup that can handle some big fish. 80lb braid is tough and big enough to not dig into itself and the 60lb is way tougher than 50lb and rarely ever gets cut.


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

johnmyjohn said:


> I recommended and tried all braid and it didn't work because I cast my rods. Reeling in heavy baits and larger fish make the braid dig in its self while reeling in and when you go to cast it the backlashes will be prevalent when the line try's to jerk out in those spots. I'm going to half 50 braid and half 50 mono. That's as big of mono that I can cast and get any kind of distance, Im getting old. I use 4/0 HLW's on old yellow 13' Fenwicks. Some think differently but the 50 mono is probably all those reels and the rods you're using will handle with out tearing something up.


If your braid is digging in, that means you did not spool it tight enough when you put it on the reel. Properly spooled, braid should never dig in on its self.

OP, are you going to be casting these or yaking them? Ideally, your top shot should be the only section of line which touches the water. I would go with 60-80lb braid with a 60-80lb top shot depending on what you are going to be using your set ups for. Adjust your top shot length as needed.

-SA


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

On my 4/0 HLW I put 300yds of 100# braid and topped it off with 50# mono. There really is no right or wrong way to go about it. You would be perfectly fine just filling it with 40# mono. I like using bigger braid for backing because it doesn't dig in the the spool as bad, but to be honest, I rarely have a fish get into the braid on any of my reels and almost all the fighting is on just the mono. The only reason I started using braid backing is because to first 100yds or so on your reel is what takes most of the abuse, and I found it easier and cheaper to change out my mono top-shot than to re spool the entire reel with mono.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

80# braid if you want less mono
65# braid if you want more mono
80# braid with 100# braid topshot if you want less seaweed.
I run straight braid on most all of my reels. Heavy solid core quality braid hold up well(so far momoi & tufline, toro tamer ain't bad PE12 (I think)). Catches less seaweed and current. When it does catch weed it's easier to pop off or work up the line. 
Different folks different strokes, been doing this most of my life extensively. Also have a nice take on spider weight legs...all about the physics and geometry.. (thanks mom and dad for teaching me!!)


----------



## Dovehunter132 (Sep 15, 2014)

I run 300 yards of 65# braid with 50# mono topshot for pretty much the same reason everyone else said so you don't have to change a whole spool of line everytime just the topshot. I wouldn't recommend running all braid for many reasons mainly abraison but I also like a little line stretch I can't stand the stiffness of braid but also when casting a 4/0 your most likely going to have a large weight and bait and if you ever back lash with that and one of those loops of braids happens to loop over your thumb if it doesn't cut it off you might wish it did lol. I've had it happen with mono and I couldn't imagine what it would be like with braid.


----------



## saltbranch (Apr 6, 2012)

sharkinaggie said:


> If your braid is digging in, that means you did not spool it tight enough when you put it on the reel. Properly spooled, braid should never dig in on its self.
> 
> OP, are you going to be casting these or yaking them? Ideally, your top shot should be the only section of line which touches the water. I would go with 60-80lb braid with a 60-80lb top shot depending on what you are going to be using your set ups for. Adjust your top shot length as needed.
> 
> -SA


I was thinking mainly for casting with these. I have 6/0,6/wides,9/0's and Avets that I am yakking out.


----------



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

saltbranch said:


> I was thinking mainly for casting with these. I have 6/0,6/wides,9/0's and Avets that I am yakking out.


The beauty of 4/wides or Avet HXW's is they are versatile enough to cast or make short yak drops. If you are only casting them, 80# or 65# solid core braid backing with a 100-200yd 50# mono topshot will handle a 7' shark. Just realize that if the mono breaks off or gets abraided you can't splice mono to mono without a big knot so you end up replacing all the mono in most cases.The key thing you have to understand (you probably already know) is that line capacity is more important than line strength. Those senators have about 20# drag max and that's all you need to fight a big shark IF you have enough line capacity to let it run till you tire it out and get it turned. Be careful you don't go too light on line strength or you may risk stressing the fish too much.


----------



## Dubdee (Jul 22, 2015)

300-500 yards of 100lb powerpro spooled nearly as tight as you can get it, topped with as much 80lb mono as you can fit.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Mag the reel, no backlash. 
Been casting straight braid and never had a problem with and without magged reels. But I do fish alot


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

7ft+ sandbars are fun on daiwa sealine 50's. Definitely memorable fights, you good anyway you want to spool up your reel besides insanely light or heavy. Gotta respool a few reels myself this week and build some weights


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

4/0 wides are all I run anymore. I just spool them to the gills with 40# mono and go fishing.


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

matagordamudskipper said:


> Mag the reel, no backlash.


This is another reel which is really easy to mag. Makes casting them a breeze. You don't have to worry about the spool over spooling when you are launching a heavy payload. Spooled up with braid and a topshot and you are left with probably the most versatile reel for surf fishing out there...especially on the Texas coast.

-SA


----------

